# seawall giant



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

For years that grouper has been stealing those fisherman's sandperch.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

BassFlats said:


> For years that grouper has been stealing those fisherman's sandperch.


Only a palm beach snooker would know about sand perch.....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Any time you start hooking big critters like the one in the video.. it quickly turns into a question of who's caught who... 


At least that's what I tell my anglers when we're hooked up on something in the "un-stoppable" (or at least close to it... ) category along the coastal areas of the Everglades...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Dang


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

15th street boat ramp Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

iMacattack said:


> 15th street boat ramp Ft. Lauderdale.


Hi Jan, nice to see you’re still lurking. Talk to ya in another year or so. Lol


----------

